# Are my chances good?



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have a brand new female betta in my 29g tank. She is GORGEOUS with her white body, black eyes, and light pink fins that shine with blue metallic when the hood is on. I love her. She is great...but I have a question. Before, when I had my 10g, I had 2 female betta living in harmony together. They never fought or flared at eachother, they were great companions. But then I went on a trip to Ashland and I come home and both of my females are dead including one of my corycatfish. My boyfriend said maybe he over fed them, it was horrible. 

But now that I have this new one (and she's pretty mellow but still crazy and excited about all the new fish) could I add another female? What are the chances that the outcome would be good? And if I can, are there any signs in females at the lfs that would prove them to be more mellow and not so aggressive?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The odds are they will fight, but not kill each other. I'm sure your going to hear from people that have had good luck with 2 females together, but I've found any two bettas will fight.I've had better luck dumping large numbers of females together then just a few. I sometimes dump the extra females from different spawns together with little fighting.



RC


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Female bettas should be kept in groups of three or more, so that they can establish a pecking order and not injure each other horribly. If you don't have room for more than two, provide a ton of hiding places or may well be picked to death.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I just got 3 new females from my LFS and they keep them all together and alot of theim have fin damage from fighting. Crowntail females will fight, they're the more agressive breed (and most breeders lose either the male or female when spawning). I have a crowntail female in with, what looks like, a delta female and she is all freyed from being attacked. But if they're in a large, planted tank with hidy holes I'm sure they'd be fine.

Good luck with it.


----------

